
The Missing Introduction to React - ericelliott
https://medium.com/javascript-scene/the-missing-introduction-to-react-62837cb2fd76
======
pragmatick
I've been using Angular 1.x for a private project for a while and have been
mostly happy (apart from the performance). It basically has everything I need.

I laughed a bit when I read this last part: "I recommend paring React with
Redux, Redux-Saga and RITEway. I recommend pairing Redux with Autodux and
Immer. For complex state transitions, check out Redux-DSM."

That's a whole lot of new libraries to pair and learn, too.

~~~
schwartzworld
Redux adds a ton of mental overhead and is unnecessary on most projects. I've
literally never had to use it, except to remove buggy redux code when vanilla
React with props does the job better.

Angular 1 was great, and if you like that style of framework, Vue would be
more your speed than React, as it's semantics were originally based on Angular
1

